# Gettysburg Walnut Slab



## Jeff_harden (May 15, 2012)




----------



## Michigander (Oct 11, 2011)

I just drooled all over my keyboard>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Yowser!
Is that for sale?
John


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

He's not old enough to have been at G'burg.
Darn nice wood too.
Bill


----------



## MedicKen (Dec 2, 2008)




----------



## Jeff_harden (May 15, 2012)

Pennsylvania Walnut Slab from Gettysburg with .58 Cal Mini Ball
"Witness Tree" was taken from private property Adjacent to Gettysburg National Military Park. Walnut Slab - 96" long, 32" at Narrowest Point and 49" At Widest point, 3" Thick, medium to high figuring. This slab could be used as a desk top, bar top, dining table top, or coffee table. The bullet placement is dead heart and head high. Here are some recent articles of outher trees with bullets that were just released.
http://video.foxnews.com/v/1104344506001/american-history-found-inside-oak-tree/
http://www.post-gazette.com/pg/11221/1166193-100.stm
http://www.eveningsun.com/ci_18645285?source=most_viewed


----------



## Jeff_harden (May 15, 2012)

Yes it is for sale. Not sure what it is worth. Send me an offer. Also still have 2 more slabs from the same tree.

The first Walnut Slab - measured 71-1/2" at the widest point and was only 54" tall (the center of the walnut hollow or rotten). It had random metal pieces though out the slab (Canon Ball shrapnel ??).

The second Walnut Slab - 102" long, 36" at Narrowest Point and 53" At Widest point, 3" Thick, medium to high figuring. This slab could be used as a desk top, bar top, dining table top, or coffee table.


----------



## Jeff_harden (May 15, 2012)

MedicKen

Is that your slab? Did you buy it from GOBY?


----------



## HalDougherty (Jul 15, 2009)

I'm impressed! That's a beautiful slab. I bet it's worth more than my house…


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Wow! Those slabs are beautiful.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------

